# Rugby world cup



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Anybody know what channel the Rugby World Cup is on 

Thanks


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

It's on OSN


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes but you have to pay for the channel as its not on one of the regular OSN subscription channels. Complete rip off especially if you already pay for all their sports channels.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It seems to be included in my normal OSN package unless they decide to cut it off after the opening ceremony.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Is it not on Du at all?


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

You can get an OSN package through Du.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Japan haven't caused this much of a shock since Pearl Harbour


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

They're all over the BBC if you use a you know what or a streaming service.

Wales v Uruguay and the Singapore F1 tonight. It's a trough call on which one to watch live.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Dave-o said:


> They're all over the BBC if you use a you know what or a streaming service.
> 
> Wales v Uruguay and the Singapore F1 tonight. It's a trough call on which one to watch live.


Who cares about Wales? It's a small *county* of England.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> You can get an OSN package through Du.


Ah,ok, I'm not that into rugby to be bothered to do that, I'll make do with bbc streams then.
Thanks


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Just checked and looks like ITV have all the exclusive rights to the RWC in the UK.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

As i keep telling everyone. 

Android Box, with XMBC. Life UK TV stream.

If some one has a better option I am all ears


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

iggles said:


> As i keep telling everyone.
> 
> Android Box, with XMBC. Life UK TV stream.
> 
> If some one has a better option I am all ears


Iggles, have been reading up on XBMC/ Kodi. What add ons do you use? Anything you can recommend for movies, tv shows and for live sports?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

rsinner said:


> Iggles, have been reading up on XBMC/ Kodi. What add ons do you use? Anything you can recommend for movies, tv shows and for live sports?


In truth, my android box came preloaded. I worked in Finland, and i was just told by other expats which one to buy. I bought two actually, the first one I started to play around with and updated it. I wiped out all the preloaded addons, so now I do not touch the 2nd box. 

I mainly use filmon for UK tv, and then Navi-X for all movies and international shows. It's not HD quality but its good enough.

The other thing I do which might be removed from Steve-o. Is I still have my Sky tv packages, and us Skygo on my laptop (plus a uk based vpn) and I watch tv like that.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Come on Uruguay!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

iggles said:


> In truth, my android box came preloaded. I worked in Finland, and i was just told by other expats which one to buy. I bought two actually, the first one I started to play around with and updated it. I wiped out all the preloaded addons, so now I do not touch the 2nd box.
> 
> I mainly use filmon for UK tv, and then Navi-X for all movies and international shows. It's not HD quality but its good enough.
> 
> The other thing I do which might be removed from Steve-o. Is I still have my Sky tv packages, and us Skygo on my laptop (plus a uk based vpn) and I watch tv like that.


Thanks! At least a starting point for me to start tinkering.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

rsinner said:


> Thanks! At least a starting point for me to start tinkering.


I use ivue for all UK TV channels, modbro for all sky sports and BT sports channels plus other additional TV shows. Genesis for movies and TV shows and sports devil for all sports.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

iVue is an EPG guide, not a tv streaming service. 

There are literally hundreds of plugins, whether you want P2P or straight streaming. Always use a youknowwhat if you're using P2P to disguise your IP address and protect you from internet nasties. 

Search google for "seo michael" for some very easy to use guides with a good update of what is currently working and what's not.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Dave-o said:


> iVue is an EPG guide, not a tv streaming service.


I clearly must be hallucinating when I click on a channel to watch, select add on to use to watch and bobs your uncle it magically appears on my screen.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I stream with these guys, always decent, no pop ups.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> I clearly must be hallucinating when I click on a channel to watch, select add on to use to watch and bobs your uncle it magically appears on my screen.


I don't think you quite understand how this works, iVue is the addon that gives you the list of programs that you click on. There is another addon that plays the program itself, if you have iVue on its own you will have a TV schedule but won't be able to watch anything.

iVue won't let you watch the world cup, it will just tell you what time it's on.


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

Come on Wales!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Come on Uruguay....


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Uragay
!!!!!!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Uragay
!!!!!!


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

About as convincing as England???


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Fiji are 9th in the world, they are a decent side. Uragay is walk over in the park team


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

The South Africans said the same about Japan!!


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyway you should be supporting us, as we're just a province of England and if the main side go out you have two chances.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

jonathanharland said:


> Anyway you should be supporting us, as we're just a province of England and if the main side go out you have two chances.


You are just a small province of England you are correct. I will only support wales when its the Lions.

Doesn't help half of your best players are English. So lets just call you England W.

Tomas Francis 
Aaron Jarvis - Place of birth Exeter, England
Jake Ball - Place of birth Ascot, Berkshire, England
Luke Charteris -Place of birth Camborne, Cornwall
Dan Lydiate - Place of birth Salford, England
Ross Moriarty - Place of birth	St Helens, Merseyside, England
Hallam Amos - Place of birth	Stockport, England
Alex Cuthbert - Place of birth Gloucester, England
*George North - Place of birth	King's Lynn, England*
Matthew Morgan - Place of birth	Reading, England


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

iggles said:


> Japan haven't caused this much of a shock since Pearl Harbour





iggles said:


> Who cares about Wales? It's a small *county* of England.





iggles said:


> You are just a small province of England you are correct. I will only support wales when its the Lions.
> 
> Doesn't help half of your best players are English. So lets just call you England W.
> 
> ...


Hes on fire!

Anyway everyone, don't sit in doors watching it, get yourself out and about to watch it with a bit of atmosphere!


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

Very good Iggles. Yes you are right, all these lads were born in England AND YET THEY ALL CHOSE TO PLAY FOR WALES. I WONDER WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

jonathanharland said:


> Very good Iggles. Yes you are right, all these lads were born in England AND YET THEY ALL CHOSE TO PLAY FOR WALES. I WONDER WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




They couldn't get into the England Saxon squad.


----------



## Eddie R (Sep 23, 2013)

Rugby is for repressed homosexuals.


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

Eddie R said:


> Rugby is for repressed homosexuals.


and that my pedigree chums is the perfect way to make loaaaads of friends :eyebrows:


----------



## Eddie R (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't wish to be friends with people who insert foreign objects into their anus or drink urine for the purpose of humour.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Eddie R said:


> I don't wish to be friends with people who insert foreign objects into their anus or drink urine for the purpose of humour.


Lol. Wow


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

Eddie R said:


> I don't wish to be friends with people who insert foreign objects into their anus or drink urine for the purpose of humour.


lol I am pretty sure I have never seen that happen during a scrummage, what sort of games are you watching?


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Yussif said:


> lol I am pretty sure I have never seen that happen during a scrummage, what sort of games are you watching?




Tory party conferences.........


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

England Saxons squad Iggles, really??? Just remind me how many Welsh players were in the starting line up for the victorious Lions team in the last test against Australia? Was it 12? And how many England players were in the starting line up.........


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

Just for you Iggles.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

jonathanharland said:


> #TheWelshAreComing - YouTube
> 
> Just for you Iggles.


Bloody hell everything but Max Boyce complete with leek. Amazed they got there knowing South West Trains. Glad the family home is protected from the valley dwellers by the Forest of Dean. 

Saturday 11pm DXB time should start bringing the delusion to a swift conclusion. Shame it's not being played out in front of The Shed. :fingers crossed:


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm sure you English types will be on here very quickly crowing about how great you are if you win. Equally if you actually manage to lose at "fortress" Twickenham, then you'll disappear for weeks!!!


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

jonathanharland said:


> I'm sure you English types will be on here very quickly crowing about how great you are if you win. Equally if you actually manage to lose at "fortress" Twickenham, then you'll disappear for weeks!!!


Munster are always welcome to Gloster. Always the best craic & session of the year regardless of who wins!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

jonathanharland said:


> England Saxons squad Iggles, really??? Just remind me how many Welsh players were in the starting line up for the victorious Lions team in the last test against Australia? Was it 12? And how many England players were in the starting line up.........


I know favoritism from the coach. If he wasn't so biased we would of won 3-0, not 2-1



😂😂


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

iggles said:


> I know favoritism from the coach. If he wasn't so biased we would of won 3-0, not 2-1
> 
> 
> 
> 😂😂


In an effort to stop this becoming a "Taffy Bashing" thread. Thought I might share to love with our Aussie readers. With a bit of SA voices to boot. Might add half of my family are married to Kiwis so it only seemed fair. 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4160hxEuqg


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't feel bashed at all. In fact as a minority, I'm used to it!!!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Gameday ladies!!!

I am not confident at all with our 10, 12 & 13. Also, one of the big things i dislike about UAE is the time zone difference. 11pm kick off


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

iggles said:


> Gameday ladies!!!
> 
> I am not confident at all with our 10, 12 & 13. Also, one of the big things i dislike about UAE is the time zone difference. 11pm kick off


It's rumoured with Burgess & Farrell in we're only going to play with thirteen men to make them feel more comfortable. Farrell's Dad never could get his head around letting go of the ball at the tackle when he was in the Gloster first fifteen.

:roll eyes:

Should still be enough.........Time for another Brains SA........... "Swing low sweet chariot, coming............."


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey Roxtec Blue and iggles, where are you watching the game. I might pop down in my shirt for some more banter, or is it too late for you both to be out?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

jonathanharland said:


> Hey Roxtec Blue and iggles, where are you watching the game. I might pop down in my shirt for some more banter, or is it too late for you both to be out?


Afraid its late for me so I'm at home.  There's a reasonable crowd at MM in Arabian Ranches. 25AED add a pint during all RWC matches so reasonable compared to the usual 42 AED. Good natured banter and hostility is a no no. Stevie Thompson is a fairly regular visitor much to the SA boys shagrin.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I live in Abu Dhabi not dubai, any way my Russian would never allow me out on my own. I am kind of a big deal and she don't wanna lose this hot stud. 

Awaiting... Rascal, Steve solar, chunka t'challa low blows.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

iggles said:


> I live in Abu Dhabi not dubai, any way my Russian would never allow me out on my own. I am kind of a big deal and she don't wanna lose this hot stud.
> 
> Awaiting... Rascal, Steve solar, chunka t'challa low blows.


Hahaha haha

No low blows brother. You are the real deal lol


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> Hahaha haha
> 
> No low blows brother. You are the real deal lol


Well that wasn't in the script! Well played Wales!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> I live in Abu Dhabi not dubai, any way my Russian would never allow me out on my own. I am kind of a big deal and she don't wanna lose this hot stud.
> 
> Awaiting... Rascal, Steve solar, chunka t'challa low blows.


She did punch way above her weight snaring you....


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

absolutely fuming. 

As i first thought, the 10, 12, 13 combo wouldn't work, and failed. Farrel ( a player i used to love, now hate) actually had a great game, with the kicking and defence, but i can not remember one play where the 12/13 moved the ball forward 1 yard and thats 50% of their job. 

The decision to go for the line out, was wrong. I would of gone for the points plus 3 more minutes and ball in hand. But it is totally understandable, but game on the line and you get driven out to touch is disgraceful. 

Penalties, at international level these shouldn't be happening so much. In the 2nd half i was thinking, man this ref is pinging the welsh too much, then in the 2nd half it changed and he was pinging us too much. 

Frustratingly, England lost when we were 10 points up and Wales lost several starters, Wales didn't win this match, England gave it to them. 

I don't know much about league, Sam might be the best player ever, but in union he is just another guy. Time to go back mate.


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

I have only just got up after all the celebrating into the wee small hours. What a result. Going into the lions den and obtaining a thoroughly deserved victory despite even more injuries. I was very worried at half time, but in the second half there was only one team in it. England you just aint good enough, despite how well Farrell and Burgess played!!!


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

Apparently no host nation has ever failed to qualify for the knock out stages of the World cup. Until now that is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

jonathanharland said:


> Apparently no host nation has ever failed to qualify for the knock out stages of the World cup. Until now that is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


oh dear! Stuart is in for a sacking


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

Got a lot of time for Lancaster, its the players, they just aren't good enough. I would get rid of Robshaw for a start. It must have been his decision to go for the win. He reminds me of a startled rabbit caught in the headlights.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

jonathanharland said:


> Got a lot of time for Lancaster, its the players, they just aren't good enough. I would get rid of Robshaw for a start. It must have been his decision to go for the win. He reminds me of a startled rabbit caught in the headlights.


Going for the win is understandable. It was the execution that inexcusable. Maybe a pick and go would of been the better option, as wales were suffering from injuries 

From memory they ruined 2 lineouts in a matter of minutes on the 5m line and then knock on the 22m

Myself, I would of gone for it. At the time I was saying kick kick kick kick, on hindsight i would of gone for it, but man the execution was disgusting.


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

After their wonderful win over England the other night, I'm sure everyone on the forum (except those from the Pacific rim may'be), will want to wish Wales every success in their match tonight against Fiji!!!!!


----------

